# Rv parking in or around portland



## PeaceAndLove (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi, I'm looking for a place I can park my rv in Portland or around there. Does anyone have any advice or even a place?? Tired of getting ran out of every neighborhood I park for a minute in by either cops or concerned citizens.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Mar 7, 2020)

Oh man, it's been a long time but your best bet used to be way nw, up by all the industrial shit. Where the nw corner of the city meets Forest Park is (or at least used to be) all industrial and as long as guys can park by their shops, people seem to care less up there. I haven't been in PDX for a minute though so don't just take my word for it.


----------



## PeaceAndLove (Mar 7, 2020)

Beegod Santana said:


> Oh man, it's been a long time but your best bet used to be way nw, up by all the industrial shit. Where the nw corner of the city meets Forest Park is (or at least used to be) all industrial and as long as guys can park by their shops, people seem to care less up there. I haven't been in PDX for a minute though so don't just take my word for it.


I have seen a couple rvs over there. Maybe I'll try there. thanks


----------



## seasonchange (Mar 15, 2020)

On Hayden Island, just about anywhere or on Russell south of Legacy Emanuel hospital's parking lot. There's some industrial areas that are chill too going west towards Interstate on Russell and heading south a block or two before you hit it.


----------

